# [Serveur LTSP aux oubliettes ?] (résolu)

## mysix

Je crois que tout est dit dans le titre, je veux installer la paquet LTSP, mais malheureusement que ce soit eix ou emerge ils ne le trouvent pas.

Ça été abandonné ou bien ?Last edited by mysix on Sun May 02, 2010 6:47 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mysix

merci, c'est super urgent !

----------

## netfab

clic

----------

## mysix

Yes merci, mais euh comment.... Il y a des urls, alors du coup en plaçant un dans GENTOO_MIRRORS ca ne marche pas... Elle est oû l'erreur ? Je m'y prend mal ?

----------

## netfab

Je suppose que cet overlay doit faire partie des overlays gérés par layman.

----------

## mysix

chouette, j'ai installé layman ainsi que git, j'ai pu ajouter ltsp Mais, il y a toujours un mais, je ne trouve toujours par mon paquet ltsp

----------

## netfab

Bah euh... entre ltsp-server, ltsp-client et ltspfs il y a de quoi faire...

La question est : qu'est ce que tu recherches ?

----------

## mysix

résolu, il fallait juste créer dans le répertoire, enfaite, en fouillant bien la doc on trouve tout ^^ MERCI !

----------

